# North Kent knock - Monday 3rd January



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 31, 2010)

Right, let's try this again - with more notice this time....

I've got clearance from HID to play on Monday.

Who fancies joining me around my gaff -  Redlibbets 

It's carry only and there are no temp greens.

I'm playing on Sunday so I'll book a tee time/times then.  I'll also find out about costs.  It'll be no more than Â£20 per person.

I was thinking of teeing off sometime around 9am - any objections??

Please let me know if you're interested.

Thanks

AW


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 31, 2010)

Could be. Bit of a drive, and swinging like a monkey, but a new track for my list is always a good start to the year.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry AW.  I'm hoping someone will ring me for a game on Monday     

Oh.  Go on then.  Put my name on the list - (subject to frost!)

9 ish is OK by me.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 31, 2010)

and swinging like a monkey,
		
Click to expand...

You're in luck!!  There's a nudist camp adjacent to our 12th fairway....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm out.

Just got back from casualty after having my finger stitched up where I tried unsuccessfully to amputate it with a chisel.

Remarkably little damage really, but no golf for a week or so, til the stitches come out.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Murph, your life seems so much more action packed than others.  

I look forward to reading about your next accident/injury.

New forum name required - Murphtheliability.

Rob


----------



## Bratty (Jan 1, 2011)

If no objections, please put me down for a spot, mate.

9ish no problem either.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just call me lucky.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just glad that I am not your insurance broker...... 

Rob


----------



## PieMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Unfortunately cannot do Monday - gutted.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2011)

How gutted am I, had a email from our secretary saying that they want the knock out matches that wasn't played in December played this weekend so I've now got that Monday 

Bugger!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 1, 2011)

If no objections, please put me down for a spot, mate.

9ish no problem either.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad!  I couldn't ask for better company!

Anyone else fancy a knock?


----------



## Bratty (Jan 1, 2011)

If no objections, please put me down for a spot, mate.

9ish no problem either.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad!  I couldn't ask for better company!

Anyone else fancy a knock?
		
Click to expand...

I'm welling up, fella! You'll get me all emotional!
Looking forward to it!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 1, 2011)

If no objections, please put me down for a spot, mate.

9ish no problem either.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad!  I couldn't ask for better company!

Anyone else fancy a knock?
		
Click to expand...

I'm welling up, fella! You'll get me all emotional!
Looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

Welling - you're from Welling!  I didn't know that.....  

We can compare Callaway uPro GPS systems and everything.....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2011)

Tossers, the lot of you. I'm better off out of it.

And it throbs. How it throbs.

Had a go at swinging a club. No. Could possibly inter lock, but it isn't good, and if it starts bleeding someones going to have to be good with a touniquet.

Have fun, wish I was there, etc.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 1, 2011)

And it throbs. How it throbs.
		
Click to expand...

Well leave it alone... you'll go blind!

Oh, you mean your thumb?! 

Sorry you can't make it, but sure we'll manage a round or two in 2011.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2011)

2011 has not started well, but I will get out and about later on. Hope the sun shines on your endeavours, and you all hit 300 plus. Plus what? Who knows.

Not that miffed to be missing out on the U-pro love in though.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 1, 2011)

2011 has not started well, but I will get out and about later on. Hope the sun shines on your endeavours, and you all hit 300 plus. Plus what? Who knows.

Not that miffed to be missing out on the U-pro love in though.
		
Click to expand...

Murph, I missed 3 months of the summer with a fractured finger, so I feel your pain!

As for the uPro, you know you want one!!!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 1, 2011)

Murph, were you trying DIY again?  I've got a vision of you trying to assemble a shelf - 30 minutes in you resemble that character Kenny Everett used to play.....  

The one where he used to lop off fingers, etc.....  

OK, I'm at the club tomorrow, I'll book a time for 9ish and get costs, etc.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2011)

At least you can tell everyone you made the cut Murph !!





Chris


----------



## Bratty (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll have to log on tomorrow then! 

Enjoy your round.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 1, 2011)

Pencil me in if that's OK? Got to double check with the missus first... just waiting for a txt back from her.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 1, 2011)

Pencil me in if that's OK? Got to double check with the missus first... just waiting for a txt back from her.
		
Click to expand...

You're pencilled in! 

Still a place for one more (to make up a fourball) - the more the merrier though.....I'll happily book two tee times, etc.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 1, 2011)

Eh? Me, you, Leftie and James... that's four isn't it?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 1, 2011)

Eh? Me, you, Leftie and James... that's four isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

1,000 apologies!  I missed Leftie's post.  I am beside myself with embarrassment.  

Excellent!  A fourball done then (subject to JustOne's confirmation).

Anymore for anymore? JustOne has promised to hold a 'quick' lesson on Stack & Tilt.....


----------



## Bratty (Jan 1, 2011)

Anymore for anymore? JustOne has promised to hold a 'quick' lesson on Stack & Tilt.....  

Click to expand...

As long as 'quick' means 1 second...!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 1, 2011)

Anymore for anymore? JustOne has promised to hold a 'quick' lesson on Stack & Tilt.....  

Click to expand...

As long as 'quick' means 1 second...! 

Click to expand...

It's a lesson on Stack & tilt, not.....  

Nevermind.....


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2011)

The woman from Delmonte--- she say YES!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 2, 2011)

Brilliant news, mate.

3 great people to share my first round of 2011 and my first round with my new irons!


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2011)

*AuburnWarrior*
I've got clearance from HID to play on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

And because of that I find myself having to get up at 7am... that woman is controlling me!!!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 2, 2011)

Lovely jubbly!!

Tee time booked for 9:21 and it'll be Â£20 per person.

All good??


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool, that extra 21mins will give me time to actually FIND THE PLACE!! It looks like a nightmare to get to from Crawley...... best way?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 2, 2011)

M23, M25, M20, come off at Wrotham and ask!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 2, 2011)

M23, M25 - come off at Bluewater.

At the roundabout, rather thn turn left for BlueWater, turn right - go through Bean.

I'll tell you what, if you want, I could meet you somewhere and guide you in??


----------



## Leftie (Jan 2, 2011)

M23, M25 - come off at Bluewater.
		
Click to expand...

????????????  

Which junction would that be?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 2, 2011)

M23, M25 - come off at Bluewater.
		
Click to expand...

????????????  

Which junction would that be?  

Click to expand...

Good point Leftie, I was thinking you lot would be travelling down the A2..  

I'll shut up.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2011)

Hopefully we are going to play the proper 'Queensbury' golf rules?

Individual stableford off 3/4 handicaps, Â£10 in and the winner buys the drinks?

(Dave you get to play off 3/4 of your Sunday swindle h/cap!)


----------



## Bratty (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll be there, Dave. Carry bag packed and ready.

Junction 3 of the M25, down the A20, through West Kingsdown... then I'm following my satnav!  Roads look rather small after the A20!

See you tomorrow, guys.

p.s. I'm cheap, so have no intention of betting a tenner!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent!!

Just to reiterate, it's carry only so no power trollies or golf carts (Leftie).  Caddies are allowed..  

I'll play off 8.  I wouldn't want to take your money..again..


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't want to take your money (with a double bogie up the last) ..again..  

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you!... although I don't think it helps me much


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope you have a good game lads. After visiting Bearwood Lakes to say "Happy New Year" to Paul yesterday I'm itching for a game but will have to wait for the weather to improve.
Hope you have a belter.
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just as well I didn't play. It took me 6 hours to take the xmas decorations down instead. Not much fun, bu needed to be done.

Hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope you all enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyable day, good course in good condition particularly bearing in mind the recent weather.  Company so-so I suppose.   

From being in joint 3rd place after 9 holes, JustOne and I started to put pressure on the young guns and, with a storming back nine of 20 points, JustOne just took the honours with 36 total against my 34. (How can you have a par 5 index 3 giving JustOne a 4 for 4 ta very much?)  Nice birdie mate.

The other two are content not to have their points published.   

Thanks to AW for organising it and to Bratty and JustOne for turning up.  


Oh! And for those who get annoyed about such things, that was 36 points with 2 blobs


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds too good for me. Glad I couldn't make it.


----------



## rickg (Jan 3, 2011)

The other two are content not to have their points published.
		
Click to expand...

Publish and be damned!!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds too good for me. Glad I couldn't make it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!! No doubt 4 blobs all round on the 'nudist camp' hole!!!


----------



## JustOne (Jan 3, 2011)

JustOne just took the honours with 36 total
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, basically I fell across the line when all those around me faltered coming down the stretch!    


Bratty will you f*cking stop swearing in front of Leftie!!


Thanks for the game guys, enjoyed it and looking forward to April 8th... hope there are better prizes next time!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2011)

As for April, any one who played today should have a 2 shot cut?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 3, 2011)

As for April, any one who played today should have a 2 shot cut?
		
Click to expand...

oh nice, I'd be off 6!!!

How about - anyone who's recently tried to cut their fingernails using a hammer and chisel get a five shot cut???


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2011)

Aw, didn't he get "cut" anyway


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds too good for me. Glad I couldn't make it.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that.
My 27 points would have come nowhere.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds too good for me. Glad I couldn't make it.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that.
My 27 points would have come nowhere.
		
Click to expand...



It that one of your new year resolutions Smiffy."To be more optomistic".27 points


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2011)

It that one of your new year resolutions Smiffy."To be more optomistic".27 points   

Click to expand...

A pessimist is an experienced optimist


----------



## Leftie (Jan 4, 2011)

As for April, any one who played today should have a 2 shot cut?
		
Click to expand...

Knowing that course doesn't help.  Ask AW how many points he scored      And he's the member there.

The one person who had never played there before took the money so I think we should get two shots back for local knowledge.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 4, 2011)

Happy to publish... 33 points, with about 3 blobs I think. However, shot 2 over, and playing with those three, very few putts were given, so it's legit! 

Great course, great company, great swearing (sorry, Leftie!) and great potato wedges with cheese and bacon to finish.

R9's look like a welcome addition to the Bratty bag, although 4 more rounds will see a review on the site.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2011)

So what embarassing score did AW shoot on his home track?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 4, 2011)

Just a bit of a wind up Murph.  He had a stonking front 9


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2011)

But it's an 18 hole game.

Heck, if it was a fifteen hole game I'd be off 2.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 4, 2011)

Playing off 8 - 31 points....  

19 points on the front nine....  

Three games in four days took it's toll on me.  I hate carrying at the best of times....  

You'd have felt at home though, Murph - I had two shanks....  

It was a great day though.  You'll never have a bad round of golf playing with Leftie, JustOne and Bratty.  Great lads and very good golfers.

Furthermore, for all you golfers out there who believe that the latest bit of kit is going to shave shots off your handicap, please take JustOne as the perfect example that this is not the case!!  His irons and putter could probably be bought with the change you have in your pocket right now and yet he plays the game with consumate ease.  It doesn't matter if you've got the latest Pings/TM/Mizuno - if you ain't got the talent then you're swinging in the breeze.  

Well played James.  Always a pleasure watching you stroke the ball around.

Roger/Simon - until the next time.  Revenge will be ours!!  Mwahahahahaha....


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2011)

Well played James.  Always a pleasure watching you stroke the ball around.
		
Click to expand...

LOL I don't think so!! I thought I like a played like a numpty, thinned one on the second, f'ed up the third, hooked one on the 4th, didn't get out of the bunker on the 5th, didn't make a putt for the entire round, blocked a few drives ... the list goes on.

Can't figure out how I shot my h/cap  



..... but I'll accept the win!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2011)

maybe you should use that new c/f driver james.


----------

